
Happy Fourth Of July From Google With Rube Goldberg Doodle - thafman
http://searchengineland.com/happy-fourth-of-july-from-google-45678
======
hugh3
I can see it, but my friends outside the US apparently can't. Anyone got a
foreign-accessible version?

